# WineX Installation



## zoku2020 (28. September 2003)

Hi!
Ich hab mir letztens RedHat Linux 9 Installiert und jetzt möcht ich unter Linux ein paar meiner alten Programme installieren.
Ich hab versucht WineX zu installieren aber bekomm es nicht hin..
Könnte mir evtl. jemand eine Schritt für Schritt anleitung geben, wie ichs installiere und zwar für den User zoku2020 (eigener Ordner ist /home/zoku2020/ )

Ich danke schonmal im voraus...


----------



## Habenix (30. September 2003)

als rpm oder tar.gz?

Was kommt da für ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Blumenkind (1. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich hab zwr noch nie Wine installiert, hoffe aber diese Anleitung bringt dich etwas weiter: klick


----------

